# The Towers of the Sun and the Moon



## DevlinStormweaver (Aug 9, 2005)

Last night my girlfriend started her new campaign. My plan is to post each week what is happening. The campaign is set in Faerun. We have just finished running a two year campaign in which we reached epic level, and this campaign is to follow on. 

My character is a half-elf paladin of Lathendar. We are starting at level 3. My character's name is Dhillion Overmars. He was left on the steps of the Church of Lathendar in Waterdeep where he was raised.

Party.

Half-Elf Paladin of Lathendar (3) - Dhillion Overmars
Dwarven Cleric of Moridin (3) - Grugni Oreshaprt
Moon Elf Rogue (3) - Corben Willemne
Rogue (1) / Cleric of Oghma (2) - Dhavi Smith
Sun elf Psion (3) - Cyranek Sodan (retired)
fighter (3) - Jerel


----------



## DevlinStormweaver (Aug 11, 2005)

1st Eleint 1373



The party finds its self sitting around a table in the White Hart Inn in Ashabenford in Mistledale.  The town is still celebrating after defeating the latest drow raids.  The owner of the inn Holfast Harpenshield had kindly let us rent out two of his rooms for free for a couple of nights to say thanks for our help.  While we were sat around the table, Holfast kindly asked us if we would speak to Haresk Malorn the High Councilor in the morning.  We agreed and hoped that we would be offered a job as we were getting bored of just sitting around.  It didn’t help with Grungni drinking like there was no tomorrow.  He had been drinking since the fighting had stopped.  He is always like this, but he will not drink if we are adventuring.  The problem is that his drinking has got us into trouble before, but he is a dwarf and that is what I have come to except from him.  Luckily he is a devout worshipper of Moradin and a handy addition to our front line.



As the night passes I become aware that Grugni is taking an interest in Saskia, the landlord’s daughter.  Both the son and the daughter have shown great interest in our exploits and so have spent a lot of time with us.  The problem is that I have noticed their father seems to becoming annoyed at this and has asked us a few times for our date of departure.  I don’t think he likes the idea of the dwarf taking a shine to his daughter.



2nd Eleint 1373



            I awake bright and early for my morning prayers and soon the party is up and heading over to the high councilor’s house.  Our luck is in, we have been asked to scout out the local area for any drow encampments.  We were offered 50 gold per set of drow ears, but the dwarf managed to raise the pay to 55 gold.  This was after we had been offered 60 gold but before we could accept Grugni shouted out 55 gold and nothing less.  I don’t think he had quite sobered up.  Once we had agreed we all went off and equipped ourselves.  I do need to get a squire as I don’t like relying on a party member to help me into my armour.



            We set of with Corben scouting ahead with the rest of us in a loose formation some thirty feet behind.  We hadn’t been travelling long when we heard movement in the trees.  We stopped and waited, and then ahead of us appeared a dog like creature.  The main difference been was the steam that rose from the hound.  We carefully approached but as we neared it breathed flames on us.  We quickly dispatched the hound and Grugni then set to work trying to skin the hound.  He kept muttering that the skin would fetch a good price.  I was wondering how a dwarf knew about such things when four more of the hounds approached us.  Two came from the front with two more coming up behind us.  Myself and Corben engaged the front two, while Cyranek managed to confuse the rear two.  Grugni then looked up and decide to cause one of the hounds to run away and then went to help Cyranek and Dhavi.  I don’t know what the three of them was thinking but they managed to group up and ended up being breathed on twice.  This caused Cyranek to fall over bleeding to death, but luckily the two clerics were on hand.  We soon managed to dispatch the hounds, but this time I insisted that we move on.



            As the day progressed we didn’t sight any drow, but a little into the afternoon Dhavi noticed movement.  He then shouted Rust Monster and before you could blink an eye both he and Corden were up a tree.  Deciding that to enter melee would be a financial disaster the rest of us drew our bows and started to make a tactical retreat.  Eventually the Rust Monster caught us up but when Grugni hit it with his hammer it laughed.  This shocked us all then before our eyes it turned into a Copper Dragon.  It turns out that the dragon protected this area and liked to keep its self amused by scaring passing adventuring groups.  It did pass onto us that there weren’t any drow in the area, so we moved on.



            As things seemed to be quietening down, we left the forest and entered the moors.  As we crested one of many hills a strange sight meet our eyes.  A glistening web about 15 x15 feet was stretched out in the dip.  In the middle we could see four shapes wrapped in cocoons.  We approached carefully, but as we neared the web started to advance towards us.  Dhavi been scared of spiders decided to flee, while the rest of us searched for flammable material.  This seemed to be a waste of time as the small explosions we produced seemed to have no effect.  Myself and Grugni engaged the web, while Corben and Cyranek slipped around the sides to investigate the shapes.  During the fight the web managed to entangle me and I spent the rest of the fight trying to break free.  Luckily Grugni had sobered up and managed to hit the web, and not me, until it collapsed to the floor.  As the web was destroyed my mind seemed to come under attack form many different memories.  They seemed to have been released from the web; I will have to discuss this with my fellow travellers once we make camp.


----------



## DevlinStormweaver (Aug 16, 2005)

The memories, I saw the ‘Tower of the Heavens’ somewhere to the south.  What is this place why do I suddenly feel compelled to go visit.  It turns out the rest of the group have also decided we should visit.  With this in mind we head west to the river and start to follow it south.  As night draws nearer we come upon clearing.  Deciding this would be a suitable location to rest for the night we set up camp.  Cyranek and I decide to take first watch.  All was looking good when I suddenly felt drowsy and then all of a sudden I was awake.  I was with the rest of the group all fully awake and armoured in a clearing facing a temple.  The temple looked like it was made up of bone towers and domes.  Behind us was nothing but darkness, and as the dwarf seemed to take a step back he stopped suddenly and shouted out “Who said that”.  A figure cloaked in a white robe advanced from the temple and started to warn us about a demon called Varath who was worshipped like a god.  It turned out he had the power to effect dreams and had called us here, but only because of where we had camped.  The robed figure warned us that we would be tempted by Varath and that to accept his gift or help would make us susceptible to his influence.



The dwarf not been one to shy from adventure then headed into the temple and disappeared, not wanting any harm to come to the dwarf I followed.  As I entered the temple I couldn’t see the dwarf but I did hear a scream.  I headed towards the scream drawing my sword and as I rounded a corner saw a young lady been attacked by three goblins.  I screamed a challenge at the goblins and they ran off.  With this the young lady approached me.  She offered me a bag of gold and when I refused this a kiss.  Once again I refused the gift been wary due to the nature if the place and the warning we had received.  At this point she turned into a giant spider and scurried off.  As she parted she stated that later I would regret not accepting her gift.  I do not think that I will.  Then just as quickly as this started I was back at the campsite with the rest of the group.  It turns out that they had all accepted the help or reward offered, but surprisingly had all been approached by a man who fit the description of Varath.  I wonder what significant me seeing a women and not a man will be.  Once everyone was awake I explained that it would probably not be a good idea to stay in the area.  The dwarf decided to be stubborn and stayed in the clearing.  Corben decided to stay with the dwarf.  The rest of us moved into the woods.  The dwarf it seems has taken a small disliking to me due to the turning down of gold.  Doesn’t he understand that to a paladin there is no greater reward than helping someone in need?  Also as I explained we had been warned of accepting gifts. 





*3rd Eleint*



            After morning prays we head back to Ashabenford, where I went straight to the local church of Tyr. I had decided to warn the local high priest of the area and to ask for his help in warning fellow adventures and anybody else who entered the forest.  While I was in the meeting, Saskia the inn keeper’s daughter entered the temple.  It turned out that she had gone up to Grungi to see how we all were.  Grungi had decided to have a little fun and so had flirted with the young lass.  She had turned down his attempts but Cyranek decide top have some fun to.  His fun took the shape of casting a spell on Saskia so that if she was more than five feet away from the dwarf she would feel compelled to move back.  The dwarf been a cleric realised that a spell had been cast and so asked Cyranek what had happened.  When Saskia heard this she ran of to her father who sent her to the temple. As soon as we had heard this news the head cleric headed over to the inn, I followed.  Once we reached the inn, we found Cyranek in manacles and the dwarf been indifferent to the commands of the town guards.  The head cleric then cast a spell and the truth soon became known.  I had to prompt Cyranek as he seemed to be evading telling us exactly what had happened.  Then he was lead away to spend a night in prison.  I decided to go out to a quite spot and to mediate on what to do.  After a while I realised that the dwarf had not followed and I was worried that he might try to break out mage.  I headed back to the inn quickly only to find the dwarf still there, but in front of him sat a couple of untouched drinks.  Then a short while later Cyranek was reunited with us but we were warned that we had to be on our best behaviour.  I do not know what went on, or why our mage was released, but I think the dwarf knows.  With the dwarf been quiet and not drinking I decided to not ask any questions and I headed of to rest.



*4th Eleint*



            We set of on journey towards the ‘Tower of the Heavens’ by following the river south.  Corben decided that he would play a trick on the mage so in dwarven he wrote on a leaf ‘Kick Me’ and placed it on his back.  The dwarf normally up for a laugh just walked past and pulled the leaf of.  As the rest of the group looked on, a bunch of drow attacked.  Finally a fight, hopefully it will help to release the tension that is growing among the group.  I offered the chance to surrender, but none took up the offer.  Maybe they didn’t understand me.  The fight was quick but nearly ended with the death of the dwarf.  He had decided to take out the mage but as he advanced he feel asleep and was nearly coup-de-grace.  Only his strong constitution saved him.


----------



## DevlinStormweaver (Aug 24, 2005)

After the fight was over, as we were checking the drow for any information about where they were based, Cyranek claimed that he had a splitting headache.  As we progressed through the forest Cyranek complained that he was getting worse and worse.  As we had seen no sign of anything else we made camp earlier and the clerics checked Cyranek out.  They couldn’t find anything wrong with him, so Grungi decided that we should make all haste to find Derwyth.  I agreed with this because I was wondering if this ailment had anything to do with the Demon Varath.  My thoughts are that Varath might be trying to either influence or take control of Cyranek.



Two days of travel it has taken us to reach the Derwyth’s Druid Grove.  It turns out Derwyth was mentioned in the memories that Dhavi had received.  The first priority was to get Cyranek looked after.  Derwyth led us to one of the huts and there he started to tend Cyranek.  Like us, he couldn’t find anything wrong, but he promised us that he would watch over Cyranek for us and help to restore him as best he could.  Once this had been done we all went and sat in a circle and described the memories we had received.



It turns out that the head of the Towers of Heaven are run by Shalfrey who is a friend of Derwyth.  It looks like Shalfrey had sent a small group of wanderers from the temple to search for a shooting star.  These wanderers we believe are the group we found entangled in the web we encountered a few days earlier.  Derwyth has mentioned that he should be able to give us a rough location of where the shooting star landed.  This information is what we believe Shalfrey needs.  With this in mind we have decided to go search for the shooting star ourselves and then return it to the Towers of Heaven.  



Derwyth then introduces us to Jerel.  Jerel has been resting in the grove after his last party was attacked by drow.  It turns out that Derwyth is worried that Jerel is spending too much time with the nymphs and has asked us to take him with us.  After a quick sparring session I believe that Jerel will fit in nicely with the group.



On the morning of the 7th Eleint we set off on our search for the shooting star.  We are heading for the Mountains of Lament, where it is rumoured a tribe of goblins, naming themselves the Stray Rocks, are meant to be living.  The day started off brightly with us making good time but from there in things became bizarre.  Our first encounter was with a pack of worgs who were attacking a wolf.  We joined in the fight, and after a hard fight the worgs were dispatched. Apart from myself, the rest of the group had been badly beaten up. Then the wolf says thank you to us.  Well that surprised us all.  It turned out that the wolf was actually a werewolf but before we could get any answer of it disappeared into the woods.  Moving on as we neared the base of the mountains we came across a ruined settlement.  We could only see a couple of buildings, but being weary we sent Grungi and Corben in to investigate.  The next thing I heard was the sound of stone been smashed.  It turned out the village was full of statues of goblins.  With this information the rest of the group advanced into the village.  I decided to stay on the outskirts and keep guard.  Davy soon realised that the statues were too life like and suddenly deduced that they were goblins who had been turned to stone.  After Corben found some tracks the rest of the party summarised that a Basilisk might be in area.  Grungi wanted to destroy the statue’s before we left, so we gave him a couple of hours.  In the meantime the rest of us kept watch.  Once Grungi had finished we set of, as we left he pointed out some marks he found that stated that this village belonged to a tribe of goblins calling themselves the Sucked Pith tribe.  With this information I believe that the village might have been attacked by the Stray Rock tribe and their pet Basilisk.  I hope I am wrong.  



As we venture nearer the base of the mountains we come across a pack of ghouls feeding on some more dead goblins.  As mentioned earlier this day is only half way through and we have meet worgs, a werewolf, stoned goblins and now ghouls.  Dhavi soon had the ghouls running away, but we decided to set up an ambush for when they returned.  Return they did and soon they were dispatched.  I do now have second thoughts on Jerel, because at the moment he is paralysed after trying to bull rush a ghoul.


----------



## DevlinStormweaver (Aug 31, 2005)

*Entering the Goblin Lair*

We started to follow a small path up into the mountains. Corben was taking point, with Grugni following close behind. About an hour up the path we were ambushed by three goblins. They were perched above and started to rain arrows down on us. Corben darted forward and started to try to sneak around behind then, but Jerel and Dhavi climbed directly up to engage them. Grugni started to lay down covering fire with his heavy crossbow as I moved slowly forward trying to draw their fire. The shafts they were using were made out of fire beetle bones and they seemed to cause a slight burning sensation. As soon as Dhavi and Jerel managed to reach the goblins they made quick work of them. We soon were moving again and managed to reach a plateau which looked like it had been designed as a camp site. Realising this Grugni soon had us building a blockade across the path we had just come from, and across the path we were to leave by he created two smaller blockades one to the left then one in front on the right. Once this was complete we settled down for the evening. As we were settling down we heard voices approaching. Soon three goblins came into view. Corben and Grugni who were manning the front defences soon quietened the goblins and we were soon into our sleeping patterns. 

During the night Grugni and Jerel had to deal with another goblin patrol, but Grugni once showed how effective he is against goblins. During my watch we had a strange encounter. As I was watching the pass, there was a flash of light which seemed to emanate from the camp. As I turned around I heard a Gnome speaking. Marinden was his name and it seems like he had transported himself from the future. The way he was talking it sounded like he had been keeping a track on what we were going to do. The problem was he started to say something then suddenly stopped and started apologising, telling us he wasn’t allowed to talk about it. The only thing we did manage to grasp was that we were linked to something named the ‘Towers of the Sun and Moon’. Then all of a sudden he was gone. 

8th Eleint

        The morning drew on as we carried on following the trail. Soon we came across a disused shack. Grugni went off to investigate, and managed to cause the building to collapse as he kicked in the door. Luckily the building fell in on itself and so no one got hurt. Then we finally found the goblin lair. The problem is we were spotted by advance scouts and they managed to set off a warning. As I led us around a bend in the path a hail of bolts greeted me. Luckily only a couple managed to hit me. As I advanced on the goblin lines the ground in front of their barricade gave way. With quickness I didn’t realize I had I managed to dodge over the pit. The rest of the party seeing the pit either stood back and gave range support or jumped the pit and engaged in melee combat. As the fight finished one of the goblins dropped his weapon and started to drop to his knees to surrender when Grugni ran up and bashed the goblin’s head in. At this point I tried to explain that we should have let the goblin surrender and then questioned him on the layout of the lair. Grugni saw my logic, but in the next fight, right at the end we had another goblin cowering and he did the same again. I will need to talk to the dwarf.

        Once the entrance was cleared we moved into the lair. Not far into the mountain we found where the shooting star had landed. One side of a tunnel had been smashed in and the whole area was scorched. We carried on, heading deeper into the lair, moving past a room of fire beetles, a room of fungus and then a room full of barrels of water. Eventually the dwarf calls us to a halt. It seemed that he could smell methane. Moving forward carefully we found the corridor blocked by wooden planks. It seemed like another fire beetle pen. Grugni decided that we should ignite the methane and blow clear the path. We all movde back to the water barrel room as Grugni laid down a trail of oil which he then ignited. Following the large explosion we hurried forward. As we rounded another bend Grugni who had taken the lead came across another goblin barricade and charged forward. Once again the goblins let loose with crossbow bolts; Grugni survived this only to fall down another pit. It seems like he doesn’t learn. As the rest of us advanced the goblins threw oil into the pit and set it alight. Jerel and I managed to jump the pit to engage the goblins. This bought enough time for Dhavi to jump into the pit and save Grugni form dying. Corden managed to miscalculate his jump and also ended up in the pit. At this point Jerel and I were managing to hold our own against the goblin horde (about 20 goblins). About thirty seconds later the rest managed to climb out of the pit. This was just as well because at this point the goblins brought in their skeleton buddies. Seconds later they were turned to dust by Dhavi. As the battle was ending, the goblins had one more surprise. They brought out their pet basilisk. We quickly finished off the goblins while trying to not look at the Basilisk and then moved to dispatch the Basilisk. Corben stayed at the rear firing his repeating hand crossbow, while Grugni and Jerel advanced keeping their eyes to the ground. I used my shield as a mirror and advanced on the Basilisk by walking backwards. Dhavi had the same idea but used a small mirror. We soon had the Basilisk surrounded and the fight was over quickly. This was when Grugni decided to bash in the cowering goblin.


----------



## DevlinStormweaver (Sep 7, 2005)

*A Blue Goblin?*

9th Eleint

	After a surprisingly peaceful nights sleep, we carried on our journey deeper into the goblins lair. As we progressed we were wary of a goblin ambush and so we ended up missing the pit trap.  Rounding a corner a door barred our way.  Grugni marched up to the door and then suddenly disappeared.  Hurrying over to the pit to make sure Grugni was all right Jerel realised that there wasn’t enough room on the other side to jump on to.  Grugni then called up and told us to go get some of the wooden planks we had found to create a bridge.  After we had crossed, Grugni was helped out and we carried on through the door.  Being more cautious we check the floor carefully and find another pit in front of the next door.  As we were about to head off to get the planks of wood, the door opens to reveal a group of goblins.  They opened fire with their crossbows, and Corben and Dhavi returned fire.  Using this distraction I manage to jump the pit and engaged in melee combat.  Dhavi then tried to join me but ended up in the pit..  With Grugni joining in with ranged fire, the goblins were soon in retreat and we managed to get Dhavi out of the pit.

	Eventually we found where the goblins lived.  It was large cavern with goblin huts supported on stilts dotted all over the place.  While searching the huts we came across a hut filled with goblin children.  Warning Grugni that it was off limits I carried on my search.  Dhavi finds a captured goblin from the Sucked Pith clan who tells him about a captured dwarf and a bunch of human children who had been subverted by the goblins.  Eventually we find the captured dwarf and released him.  While we were talking to him Grugni came in and boasted about killing the goblin children.  This lead me to slapping the dwarf and storming off.  I started to check the passages and then waited for the rest of the group.  Eventually we regrouped but Grugni is going around calling me a girl because I tried to stop him killing the children.  I am not sure I want to carry on adventuring with him, but will finish this quest and then decide.  In my state of annoyance I managed to find the next pit the hard way.  

	After about an hour we entered a large cave, which was split into two levels.  As we climbed to the second level we came face to face with the head goblin.  He was taller than normal goblins and coloured blue, he also had an ogre as a bodyguard.  I tried to reason with the goblin but eventually a fight broke out.  I charged the ogre dealing a massive blow.  Strangely the ogre seemed not to be affected as much as he should be, but more strangely still the goblin seemed to take some damage at the same time.  Grugni charged the goblin and missed, and in turn gots blinded.  In retaliation he cast obscuring mist.  Jerel and Dhavi charged three goblins who were milling around and Corben snuck off.  The ogre got in a good hit in so from there on I took to fighting defensively.  The blue goblin shifts himself across the cave and manages to disease Dhavi and ‘Doom’ Corben.  Jerel managed to dispatch the remaining goblins and joined in the attack against the ogre.  Finally Grungi managed to find the combat and dispatch the ogre.  We then crowd around the goblin and finished him off.


----------



## DevlinStormweaver (Sep 21, 2005)

*Tower of Heaven*

Once the corpses had been looted and the shooting star secured we headed out of the cave.  Once we had reached the goblin village we found to our despair that the human children had fled.  Dreading what we would find we carried on, what we found was that the rope bridge had been disabled.  Corben climbed down the bridge and tied a rope to the end.  Once the bridge had been pulled up a rope was secured to the other side and Corben climbed over.  At this point an Ogre walked in and started to talk to Corben.  By using his quick wits Corben managed to talk the Ogre into helping rebuild the bridge.  Once we had all crossed the bridge we let the Ogre cross as well. Once the Ogre had reached half way across the bridge it snapped and the Ogre fell to his death.  The ‘Sucked Pith’ camp was soon reached and we made camp.  Two Forest Trolls decided to upset our sleeping patterns and stormed into the hut we had found.  It looked like they had a dislike to Paladins as they seemed to concentrate their attacks on me.

In the morning we headed of to the Druid Grove.  Once we reached the grove we settled down and rested up for the night.  Leaving the Druid Grove we headed south towards the river.  The plan was to follow the river westwards and the northwards until we came across the ‘Tower of Heavens’.  The journey was mostly uneventful apart from a wondering Owl bear and a Ethereal Filcher.  The main point of interest was the discovery of a dead halfling.  He had been killed by something that had passed through his chest.  It had left a smooth cylinder shape, which had passed all way through.  We decided to take the body with us to give it a proper burial.  Stopping of at a farm for the night the farmer recognized the halfling as a travelling Bard from Shadowdale.  Once we had prayed in the morning we headed off on our journey.  Eventually we came upon the tower.  To get across we had to take a boat, but to earn passage we answered a password.  Luckily the memory web had imparted the password to us and we managed to secure passage over.  During the journey over, Hadley our ferryman imparted important information to us.  It turned out that Shalfey was rumoured to be dead but Hadley completely disagreed with this.  He informed us that Piyarz was now the leader and that it was he who had spread the rumours.  Settling down for the night plans were made.

Morning came and we headed over to the temple.  It turned out that questions would be answered for a donation of 100 gold pieces.  Jerel asked if we would become famous the reply was “When Birds fly East, the sky turns Red, we meet our destinies”.  Grugni decided to take the direct approach and pulled out the shooting star.  This didn’t have the reaction that I had hoped for.  Due to this I called out that they should seek out Piyarz and inform him of our discovery.  Eventually Piyarz turned up, and as he did I got a strong sense of evil.  I immediately accused him of treachery and in response a fireball exploded all around us.  Grungi at this point through down a bag of gold and called out to the mercenaries.  Not drawing my weapon I moved out to confront Piyarz.  Dhavi casts a zone of silence around Piyarz, who then disappeared behind a curtain and reappeared further around the room.  Still unarmed I moved after him at all times calling out that we meant no harm except to the evil usurper.  This tactic of not attacking and my fellow comrades doing the same confused the rest of the tower guards and they backed of.  Eventually I warned Piyarz that I would not tolerate any more spell casting and that he should surrender for questioning.  Disregarding my advice he started to cast again so I charged him.  Calling upon the power of Lathendar and using my combat prowess to my fullest, I managed to land a critical hit on Piyarz and he slumped to the ground.  With the help of the tower wardens we found Shalfey alive and well.  When we searched Piyarz room we found a holy symbol to Shar and a book about Shar.


----------

